# 2002 Marin Argenta advice?



## Doubro (May 13, 2004)

Hi everyone. 

Just looking for some advise on buying a new bike.

I was thinking of getting this 2002 Marin left over for around $1500. It was handmade in Italy but according to the local salesman, Marin isn't a well known road bike name so they didn't sell well and he's giving me a "deal" so he says.

Here's the specs, please let me know whatcha think...! 

email me here if possible... : "[email protected]"

Anyone?  

Thanks 


Dedacciai Energy Full Double Butted alloy frame • Aprebic carbon 1 1/8" Integrated fork with Alloy steer Fork • Ritchey Logic 1 1/8" Headset 
Campagnolo Centaur, 10 Speed Shifters • Campagnolo Centaur Front Deraileur • Campagnolo Centaur, 10 Speed Rear Deraileur • Campagnolo Centaur 12-26, 10 speed Cassette • Campagnolo Centaur 39-53 Crankset • Campagnolo Centaur Brake Calipers • Brake Levers 
San Marco Era pro Crom Saddle • Selcof cnc vario Seat Post • Deda Magic Handlebar • Deda Magic Stem • Cork Ribbon Tape 
Campagnolo Centaur Hubs • Ambrosio Evolution Rims • Spokes • Vittoria Rubino Pro 700x23c Tires


----------



## Doubro (May 13, 2004)

*Never mind I bought a FELT-45*

Never mind I bought a FELT-45


----------

